# is cg hose free rinse similar to onr?



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

As per the title. Not tried a rinseless wash yet but i;d like to try it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes it is

I like hose free.. its really versatile aswell.. just like ONR


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> yes it is
> 
> I like hose free.. its really versatile a swell.. just like ONR


Sorry to contradict you Craig, but while the HFE is certainly versatile, it's
not anything like ONR. For starters, unlike ONR, HFE will foam up without 
much effort so you need to watch the dilution ratios. If you're careful, you 
don't even need to pre-spray HFE like you need to with ONR. On the other 
hand, if you use HFE with MF cloths it doesn't take long before they get 
quite overwhelmed and there's a risk of streaking. That's quite difficult to
do with ONR.

I really like using HFE on wheels. It saves getting brake dust into an MF 
noodle mitt which can be a bit of a nightmare when using ONR. Both products 
are worthy of a place in any cleaning arsenal - they just have quite different
behaviours.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I prefer hose free wash to ONR, i find it easier to use and less water marking.


----------

